# cheapest place online dcc locos



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wheres the cheapest place online to buy dcc sound equipped diesel locos besides ebay. Or is ebay recommended?

Im moddeling the cn and escanaba & lake superior rr.
Im looking for e&ls locos to buy but doubt they sell those since its a shortline rr.
I will settle for cn locos.

Also do they sell blank or un painted locos that i could make into the e&ls colors?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Your best bet is to find a undecorated engine, which is getting harder to do these days.
Finding the engine you want in DCC and sound is going to be difficult if your looking for anything out of the ordinary.
You could buy the engine you like in the colors you like and add DCC and sound, either do it yourself or send it to someone like me to have the install done.
You could buy any engine with DCC and sound and either get a new body or strip and paint the one you find.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Hope this works! They should be filtered to show only HO scale diesel locos, the first is DCC only, the second is CN only.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Dies...Y&sort=1&cat=1460&show=300&page=1&search= dcc

http://www.internettrains.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?

I like Modeltrainstuff.com but Internetmodeltrains.com has alot to offer as well. Sean, I was ablt to find tons of undecorated locos on MTS that are DCC equipped and some with sound as well. They arent any cheaper than a decorated loco, but they are out there. Joed, there are only a few CN locos and I didnt see any of the others you wanted. Like Sean said it may be easier to buy a blank loco and paint/decal yourself to get the one you want.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i also had good luck with http://www.dccinstalled.com/


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

you guys are awesome!! 

thanks alot


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Don't forget www.trainworldonline.com


----------

